# Sauger nite



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

The sauger bite is picking up me and my uncle punched a two man ticket on floating jig heads tipped with shiners 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW! Awesome news! We're really waiting to hear something like that!
Just Yesterday, I put all of the ERIE gear away,,, Then I put 3 RIVER POLES back in! ;>)

Just a tad more info PLEASE,,,,,,, Please tell us where-a-bouts you caught 'em? 
Ohio River right,,,,,,, NEAR Cinci,,, or NEAR LIVERPOOL?
Below a dam?
& Maybe,,,,, 
Were you guys TIGHT-LINING your baits? or using Egg sinker & slowly dragging in the floaters?

With a little more info,,, I just might be able to get down there, & catch *something!*

Thanks


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Doboy said:


> WOW! Awesome news! We're really waiting to hear something like that!
> Just Yesterday, I put all of the ERIE gear away,,, Then I put 3 RIVER POLES back in! ;>)
> 
> Just a tad more info PLEASE,,,,,,, Please tell us where-a-bouts you caught 'em?
> ...


I was at r.c Byrd and I actually went back again today with 25 in 4 hrs culled out 5 and ended with a decent stringer with a 12in crappie bonus. I was Carolina rigging a floater but really just dragging and sweeping along the lower wall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Fishing a few miles down river of rc byrd. Getting some nice flatheads and blues. Might have to give the spillway a try tomorrow.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank You,,,
Very Much.
You made a bunch of Liverpool bank fishermen excited!

Funny,,,, up here,,,
we're kinda 'freezer full' & over-dosed on Erie Walleyes,,,,, but the thought of catching some of those damn allusive River sauger, still drives us crazy. ;>)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Thank You,,,
> Very Much.
> You made a bunch of Liverpool bank fishermen excited!
> 
> ...


its ELUSIVE....HEE HAW


----------

